# Omagh Meet Up



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi all
The next Omagh Support group is on Wednesday the 14th October @7.30pm in the Silverbirches Hotel
There shall be a guest speaker on Local Adoption 
Hope to see some new faces   (and the old of course also   )


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

just to let u know we had a great meeting with loads of information on local and overseas adoption last night.so much to take in and a great insight if you were interested in adopting
hope to see some new faces at the next meeting in jan 2010


----------

